

They write the right stuff - sigkill
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/06/writestuff.html

======
sigkill
This article is a bit old but I've read it more than a few times. Although in
today's fast paced world, I really don't know how this would be applied. How
expensive would it be to apply this - in terms of increased overheads, and
that of slower viewable results.

I definitely like this article though.

